
Yuval Noah Harari: the world after coronavirus - Elof
https://www.ft.com/content/19d90308-6858-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcca75
======
Bellamy
This is definitely one of the people we co-humans should listen to.

~~~
bitminer
And shockingly, only one comment on HN, plus this one.

It is a call to action. Will we act?

